# When to start decapeptyl?



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

have had my prescription but not protocol from my clinic I just wanted to get ahead of myself and find out what cycle day do you normally start decapeptyl?

Thank u


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It depends on your protocol and I can't answer as I don't know whether you are on long or short protocol.
For long protocol you are normally down regulated on day 21 of the previous cycle, but on short protocol day 2.
But your clinic may have a different method and it would be up to your doctor.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

It will be a short agonist flare protocol so day 2 sounds like it!
Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Still follow exactly what your clinic say as they might do something different. Good luck.


----------

